# Help dating old GT



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a NOS GT Karakoram from a bikeshop closing in PA, and I'm hoping somebody here can help me date it. Everything works great, there's no perceptible gear, chain, rim or brake wear, and few scratches on the frame, so at most this one may have been a store demo. A virgin. 

I'm guessing early 90's, but there's no dating in the paperwork ('GT All Terra Limited Warranty', 'Owner's Manual', a GT flyer on brake cable routing, and 'Service Instructions' on BR-M734/BR-M650/BR-M651 canti brakes). The GT address was 17800 Gothard St. in Huntington Beach, CA, 92647. 

Frame is double-butted cro-mo, black, w/1" threaded headset & cro-mo rigid fork. Crankset is Deore LX, derailleurs are Deore DX and brifters are Deore XT. Front brakes are Shimano cantis, and rear are U brakes (Shimano U-II is on the booster). Saddle is Vetta TT, and the risers are marked Anza. Wheels are Araya CV-7, with Michelin Wild Gripper knobbies. Original price was around $500. 

Anybody with a '90-'95 GT catalog?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Z33 said:


> Anybody with a '90-'95 GT catalog?


I have a '92, and every MTB in it has a 1-1/8" headtube. If this one has a 1" it's likely a '91 (based on the canti model which were used from '91-'93). The '92 Karakoram was either red/yellow fade or black.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> I have a '92, and every MTB in it has a 1-1/8" headtube. If this one has a 1" it's likely a '91 (based on the canti model which were used from '91-'93). The '92 Karakoram was either red/yellow fade or black.


I just re-measured the headtube, and it actually is 1-1/8" as you say. So it's likely that this one is a '92? The decals are white and blue, if that's any indicator.

Thanks!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Sorry about the size of the scan, but here you go.... Directly from the '92 catalog.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Sorry about the size of the scan, but here you go.... Directly from the '92 catalog.


Cool, thanks! That would be the one. Except for coloration (mine has bare alloy handlebars and seatpost, too) and the variation in tires and saddle, it's the same bike. Mine's got risers, and the front/rear/pedal reflectors (no wheel reflectors), but no toe clips.

I got the bike as an interim commuter (for a few months, until the commuter I've ordered is ready), but now that I've got it, I doubt that it will have such an easy life. It's way more than I expected for $150.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Does yours have the "groove tube"? I think those were cool (even if it was likely mostly marketing).

I had a '91 Team Avalanche which didn't have the Groove Tube (it was introduced in '92). So come to think of it, if yours has it that's another way to be sure that it's a '92.


----------



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Does yours have the "groove tube"? I think those were cool (even if it was likely mostly marketing).
> 
> I had a '91 Team Avalanche which didn't have the Groove Tube (it was introduced in '92). So come to think of it, if yours has it that's another way to be sure that it's a '92.


It does! Seems like a slick piece of work, stylewise at least, and does help keep the cables out of harms way. What's really surprising (to me, at any rate) about this bike, is how light it seems. Actual weight is around 25lbs, but it feels more nimble than that. It'll probably come out weighing less, once I swap on my commuter bits.


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

Enjoy!


----------



## Z33 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bike_13 said:


> http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/
> 
> Enjoy!


Outstanding resource, thank you!


----------



## Bike_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah, surprised no one knew about it!


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

i dig that karakoram - i had a purple haze one around that timeframe. GT had some great marketing and some neat mods like that grovetube back then!


----------



## Wolver888 (Jan 8, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> Sorry about the size of the scan, but here you go .... Directly from the '92 catalog. Pic1


My ressurected Karakoram Pic2.
After some few months, back on the saddle again.


----------



## bowbowbear (Sep 5, 2015)

Very useful ,
Thank you.


----------

